# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  How To and What... code to enter into VisuaBasic Module to highlight active row/column '07

## kelbmccarthy

Good Afternoon! I am working on Excel 2007... and I have approximately 2,000+ rows of data. I've been looking around for a way to have the row/column highlighted yellow of the cell I'm currently typing in... and then when I move on to the next highlight those and return the previous cells to the way they were before and highlight the new row/column of the cell selected highlighted yellow. I am not necessarily an excel novice however I've not ever used Visual Basic and am having a hard time getting other codes I've found via my search to run properly.  :Frown:  Does anyone have a code I could use? ... and along with that tips/steps on how to get it to run?

SO MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE!!

----------


## vlady

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## kelbmccarthy

Thanks!
 :Smilie:

----------

